# Cpl Aiden Tobin



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2011)

Cpl Aiden Tobin, PPCLI  passed away recently.

RIP Cpl Tobin.   

A good soldier and the world is a poorer place now.

Mods, if I'm in the wrong area please move this....thank you.


----------



## krustyrl (21 Mar 2011)

RIP Cpl Tobin


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Mar 2011)

RIP Cpl Tobin!


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2011)

Condolences....


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Mar 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to his Family and Friends


----------



## ArmyRick (22 Mar 2011)

RIP Aiden, 

I remember you quite well as a member of my section in '97 (2VP). You were certainly quite a character. 

Jim, Any word on what happened to him? and was he still in 2VP?


----------



## dangerboy (22 Mar 2011)

He was no longer in 2 VP but in Gagetown.


----------



## BernDawg (22 Mar 2011)

Aiden was certainly a character. I often recall "Aidenisms" and have a quiet chuckle.
RIP amigo, the world is truly a smaller place without you.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Mar 2011)

Cpl Tobin was at the Tactics School when he passed.  I knew him from sight only, as I would often pass him as I was on the way to the smoking pit.  We only made small talk, or the odd joke.  I was shocked to hear of his passing.  RIP.


----------



## ArmyRick (22 Mar 2011)

Put your helmets on, Aiden war story.

In 1997, Aiden and I were on patrol in the town of Coralici (Bosnia). I remember sitting in a cafe and a local bosnian was eating an apple while talking to us. He offered Aiden a bite. Aiden then proceeded to spit his gum out into his hand and counter offered said gum to the Bosnian. We all had a chuckle at that. That was typical Aiden, really good sense of humour.

RIP, Newf.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2011)

:warstory:

Thanks Rick, I used to  call him the Premier of Newfoundland, because he could have done just as good as the other Tobin.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Mar 2011)

Sorry  didn't notice this thread until now.

I had the pleasure of serving with Aiden in the early 1980's with the RNFLDR.  A character and a damn fine soldier, he will be missed.


----------



## Wookilar (23 Mar 2011)

Just heard about this while I was over at the VAC office today, and I am just at the other end of the building now......



That's all I have to say.

Wook


----------

